

MacBook Pro Repair Extension Program for Video Issues - uptown
http://www.apple.com/support/macbookpro-videoissues/

======
hbish
Note Apple is also offering refunds for those who paid for repairs!

------
jpgauthier
Finally, they acknowledge the issue!

